# Another opinion...I LOVE my Baby BiOrb!



## Florida Dog (Sep 2, 2009)

I have had my Baby BiOrb for almost 3 weeks, and so far, I love it! I am a woman, so the small opening at the top is not a size issue. I have been using a turkey baster to clean out debris, and that is working well. The water is crystal clear and my Betta, named "Chum," seems to be thriving. I have restricted the bubble flow, and plan on adding a heater....looking for suggestions on that, as the tank is 4 gallons and I need a heater that won't touch the sides. I like the round design of the tank, and even though it distorts the size of the fish, my grandkids are mesmerized by it....PRICELESS!


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I love your baby BiORB too, it looks beautiful, and your betta is gorgeous, the green plants really contrast with his bright color well. I've thought about getting one, but I've heard so many mixed reviews.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! I like the look, but I prefer easy clean up.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

You're betta is gorgeous and I love the tank!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice tank!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

It really looks quite lovely :3


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice aquarium. They do make heaters for bio orbs. Its on the petsmart website.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You could get a Hydor mini heater. You can bury it under the gravel.

http://www.petco.com/product/102429/Hydor-Mini-Aquarium-Heater.aspx


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wow that looks amazing! 

what plant is that in the middle! looks so cool!

and your fishy is so vibrant! very attractive


----------



## pinklady (Feb 27, 2010)

thats so cute. i was thinking of getting a betta. i thought they tropical and need a heater tho?? i've just got a baby biorb and was looking for a little heater but if they dont need one thats great


----------



## Florida Dog (Sep 2, 2009)

They DO need a heater. I have the Hydor mini heater.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep they certainly do look rad even with the water line lowered.


----------

